# Any ratties who need homes in Oregon?



## snailsmeen (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not picky at all. My rattie just needs a friend. I also just want to help rat's who just need a loving, home.  Please post about any rats that need homes in Oregon.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you checked petfinder?


----------



## snailsmeen (Mar 7, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Have you checked petfinder?


yes I have. There's nothing.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4394952843.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4398253376.html


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Two young males (SouthWest Washington)*

I have two male rats that need a new home. They are both about 8 weeks old. They were from a litter born here. Mom and dad are both extremely healthy loving rats. They had a home lined up together, but then the new owner decided he could not take them. They are outgoing and come to the edge of the cage whenever the door is opened. I'd prefer they go together, to a permanent home. Let me know if you are interested. I can send you pictures, just pm me. Thank you


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you still looking for rats? 

I'm in central Oregon, and I'm helping my veterinarian find homes for a group of unwanted baby rats he took in. There are 18 of them! (8 females, 10 males), and they are very sweet. They are all between 4 and 6 weeks old. 

Let me know if you're interested and we can work out transport!


----------

